# Is there a UK tripe shortage ...



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Must be ... when I ordered tripe from Berriewoods (which I then had to regift to my dog walker), there was a note on the site that prices were up because of shortages.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A tripe famine - just what we need!


----------

